# Finally finished my drawing!



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Finally, after have been working on this for a long while, I finished. Yay! My finger is so sore from smudging, haha

Shroud of Happiness by ~pessoadapaz on deviantART

Tell me what you think of it please


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice concept. I like it.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

veery cool


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

The evocative, symbolic description complements the drawing extremely well. I can see a nuanced contrast in the image conveying subtle emotional intensity. 

Well done!:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome drawing.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not particularly attractive, but I doubt that is what you were going for. It's a well done drawing, and I like it all very much.

The Simon and Garfunkel lyrics come to mind:
".... wearing a face that she keeps in a jar by the door...."


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> The Simon and Garfunkel lyrics come to mind:
> ".... wearing a face that she keeps in a jar by the door...."


Those lyrics are from "Eleanor Rigby" by The Beatles.

Oh, and good work on the drawing, Selvagem.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone 



JoeMetallic said:


> It's not particularly attractive, but I doubt that is what you were going for. It's a well done drawing, and I like it all very much.



Yeah, it wasn't meant to be particularly attractive at all. I thought of the concept when I was in a more depressed mood, and built it from there. It was meant to portray my [negative] feelings.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Good stuff. I like it.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I really like it, It is a good rep of how many INFP's feel.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> Those lyrics are from "Eleanor Rigby" by The Beatles.
> 
> Oh, and good work on the drawing, Selvagem.


omg, it _is _the Beatles, isn't it?


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> omg, it _is _the Beatles, isn't it?


Hee-hee, yep. :wink:


----------



## Mila (Jan 22, 2009)

very beautiful indeed. I love it. The feeling it gives is hopeless, but somehow left to the traces of hope.. another face we have inside- positive self is something we are born with.. anywhoo i am blabbering as usual. :crying:


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work man! :happy:


----------

